# Smoking Wild Hog



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a wild hog quartered up in my freezer. I was wanting to smoke a couple of the quarters and make pulled pork out of them. I have never smoked wild pig before. Does anybody have any suggestions? wood, temp, time length, recipes?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

250' time depends on size I use fresh garlic placed inside cut holes in the meat and lots a pepper corn.I like pico de gallo made with the hottest Chile you can find corn tortillas and guacamole.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

How big?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

wild hog really isn't good for pulled pork. To do pulled pork, you need a meat with a lot of fat, and wild hog doesn't have it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Get a pig leg Put it on pit and grill it till brown coat it with italian dressing and a beer wrap it in foil and let it cook for a few hours the meat will be falling off the bone just like pulled pork

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> wild hog really isn't good for pulled pork. To do pulled pork, you need a meat with a lot of fat, and wild hog doesn't have it.


Agreed. While it is not good for pulled pork, it does taste excellent slow smoked.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

rear leg approx 10-15lbs. temp 200 little over 8 hrs, inject it heavily with butter or coke or even OJ. dry rub your favorite spices, put it on the pit, after about 2 hours start basting it with your BBq mixture and keep it wet from there on out. I do them all the time, as for making pulled pork out of it...it is doable just not the best certain muscles will pull better than others and some will want to slice like a HAM. either way itt is good stuff main thing is not to rush keep "it low and slow"


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

oh the front shoulders putt those in a crock pot best roast ever fall of the bone if done right


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I bought a Masterbuilt Smoker for Christmas and smoked a ham off a 100lb PWR yesterday, had it set at 225, removed from cooker when 165 reached. I used Zachs rub on it without injecting, was really good but not cooked long enough to try n pull. Still learning how to cook with it, will inject the next one prob wrap the next one after smoking awhile and let go for a few hrs at 200. I had a buddy cook one for me last yr on his big pit, I had injected it before, he smoked it for a cpl of hrs then wrapped it up for a few more hrs, it turned out GREAT...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I know if theres no pics .....so here they are, also a cpl of bones I smoked which are the ends of hams n shoulder MMMMMMMMMM they are so good to gnaw on...


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

The pig weighed about 80 pounds live weight. I was looking to bring this to work because we will be in the middle of a shutdown and I just figured if I made pulled pork and brought tortillas and sandwich fixings it would be easier. I am definitely going to inject and will probably cook over cherry chunks. 
I guess I could always just bring all the fixings and leave the quarters whole and let people do as they want with it. 
Thanks for the help and keep the ideas coming please, I will be smoking this on Wendesday so I have plenty of time for different options


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I will have to reheat this pork in an oven once we are ready to eat. Will this dry it out?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Which variety of wood/s do ya'll use? Going to a BBQ next week and want to help cook. Wild hog and Deer...........Quick seasoning?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> 250' time depends on size I use fresh garlic placed inside cut holes in the meat and lots a pepper corn.I like pico de gallo made with the hottest Chile you can find corn tortillas and guacamole.


 this is how i do it. cook until 185, wrap in foil and it usually always turns out awesome.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

garlic and pepper is all? not much seasoning to me


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Which variety of wood/s do ya'll use? Going to a BBQ next week and want to help cook. Wild hog and Deer...........Quick seasoning?


I use pecan for all of my slow cooking, but you better be sure it's good and seasoned


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

An old Poacher gave me a simple recipe. Season hind quarter with what every you want and smear Frenches Yellow Mustard all over and smoke on low heat for an hour, turn and smear each hour for 6-8 hours.


----------

